# Unprovoked biting? D:



## Niffler (Apr 2, 2011)

I've had Sancho for about 5? months now, and I may not be the best hedgy owner because he's never warmed up to me. 
Anyway, a few weeks after I got him, I've established that he likes to bite a lot. Me, the remote control to my tv, my computer chord, me, me, oh, did I mention me?

Usually when he bites me it's when he's brave enough to crawl out of his ball when I'm holding him, (admitidly, I don't hold him often due to his general unfriendlyness. I know I shold, but it just seems to get worse each time I do  ) 

So today I decided to take him out of his cage so I could clean it, and rather than putting him outside (where I ussually take him) I let him have the run of the house.
So while he's exploring, he comes close to me and starts sniffing my leg (I''m sitting on the floor with him) and I'm so excited because thats the first kind of positive looking attention I've ever gotten from him, and then out of nowhere he takes a chomp of my leg!!

I'm just kinda sad that I hear all these stories of sweet hedgehogs and I'm wondering what am I doing so wrong that he's so aggressive :C


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2011)

There are reports of biting hedgehogs that are chronic, and not handling him everyday could have helped with his socialization however not all hedgehogs are social. In addition while its not something they normally do, if biting get your hedgehog back in its cage each time its going to do it.

Do you use a scented body lotion/wash, perfume/cologne, other scented products on your body? If so you may smell very tasty to your hedgehog.

Washing clean is always a good idea with a hedgehog and not allowing any defensive nature to win over else they will continue it.

It is possible you do have a biter hedgehog who likes the taste of flesh but you can still handle your hedgehog use fleece blankets with your scent and keep your body covered and pet through the blanket.

I will say some people recommend blowing in their face when they bite and it will fix it, I disagree as negative reinforcement doesn't work the same in animals especially prey animals. However some people have reported good results with that.

Keep in mind not all hedgehogs even handled daily socialize well, some want their privacy and to be left completely alone, aside from food, water, cleaning, etc.

Handling however must happen to see if it will change my girl bites here and there but I just avoided situations where my flesh is exposed and she loves to be pet on her quills, she still tries for bites some times but all the same she's gotten much better.

Keep at it and I know its difficult, but biting is no reason to avoid them  doing that just makes them want to do it more


----------



## Niffler (Apr 2, 2011)

Yeah I've heard a lot about the scented soaps and lotions so I stay away from them. I dont put him away right after he bites, but it's a little disheartening the even 5 months in he still doesnt like me. :C

I'm going to be taking him out more often now, I just hope that he gets a little more friendly. :/


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2011)

Niffler said:


> Yeah I've heard a lot about the scented soaps and lotions so I stay away from them. I dont put him away right after he bites, but it's a little disheartening the even 5 months in he still doesnt like me. :C
> 
> I'm going to be taking him out more often now, I just hope that he gets a little more friendly. :/


That's the spirit and its not that he doesn't like you, he's a prey creature and instincts drive him to protect himself. As stated hedgehogs rarely use biting as a main defense since they have their quills. Try to avoid any direct fingers or flesh for a good while and provide treats only when he is out such as meal worms and crickets each day. This will help promote to your hedgehog that coming out will get him the good stuff that he loves. In addition biting has been known to happen if they are hungry and if you feed him those goodies he may be less inclined to bite you for a snack ^.^.

I have read a few cases of chronic biters, but they just bite anywhere, and hedgehogs that bite from curiosity, hunger, smell and such bite feet/toes, fingers/hands, torso and arm pit areas and usually can be deterred.

I am a firm believer no hedgehog hates humans, they just have an instinct that humans are big creatures and they must defense/protect themselves. Trust me even with all the wonderful stories posted her I am sure each person can tell you many disheartening things abotu their hedgehogs as well but that's what makes them such wonderful pets the challenge and unique personalities they carry.

While I cannot promise you that your hedgehog will ever be very social and cuddle and run out of the igloo to see you and want out, usually small changes over time can take place which you have to notice. In addition I've noted that all owners of multiple hedgehogs and breeders have stated they can't recall two hedgehogs being the same, each needed different handling and ways to interact 

Some hedgehogs that do still end up socialize will take up to a year to warm up to a person don't let it get to you, there are plenty of stories about hedgehogs here that neither of my girls do that gets me down but I love them all the same, even when my vampire girl Celeste tries to take a bite out of me


----------



## Judi (Jul 9, 2009)

I had a biter who never grew out of it. Every time I held her, she bit and drew blood, until I learned to keep any parts that she could bite away from her. She even bit holes in my clothes. Everyone kept telling me I had to keep trying, and not to handle her with gloves. I had to go to my doctor a couple of times for infected bites that wouldn't heal, once on my chest when Lulu bit me through my tshirt.

There's a difference between the you-smell-delicious biting and the I-don't-like-people biting, in my opinion. Almost all hedgehogs will take a little nibble now and then but there are usually warning licks. When they just lunge and snap at you, then bite and you can feel the little jaws grinding into you, that's the aggressive kind of biting.

Even with an aggressive biter, though, you'll probably figure out some triggers. Are you usually carrying him around when he bites, or putting your hand under him to pick him up? If you can figure out what his triggers are, you can avoid some of the bites.


----------



## Niffler (Apr 2, 2011)

Judi, there's nothing really that I can think that triggers him.. Like I had said before, all I was doing was sitting down and he came over, sniffed me then chomp, before I even knew what was going on. D:

And TWCOGAR, thank you very much your your support.


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2011)

Niffler said:


> Judi, there's nothing really that I can think that triggers him.. Like I had said before, all I was doing was sitting down and he came over, sniffed me then chomp, before I even knew what was going on. D:
> 
> And TWCOGAR, thank you very much your your support.


The one thing that makes me think its a trigger is the sniff, Celeste doesn't sniff and bites hard she just bit my roommate actually after having like 8 mealies so for her its just been adapting to a new handling different from my other, however she is a doll and has her moments if you want to see hope watch my Celes grooms video and you'll see they can do those cute things for you and still be a biter


----------



## Judi (Jul 9, 2009)

You might smell delicious to him...one of my hedgies is a sweetie who never bites anyone...BUT my husband was wearing Perry Ellis Black and Spike climbed up him, took one sniff of his neck, then bit and drew blood. It was completely unexpected and Spike was as shocked as we were. He let go right away.

Spike is probably the only one in the world who thinks Perry Ellis Black smells irresistable.


----------

